
Isomorphic Rendering in the JAMstack – JAMstack Radio Ep. 8 - bnb
https://www.heavybit.com/library/podcasts/jamstack-radio/ep-8-isomorphic-rendering-in-the-jamstack/
======
tedcarstensen
A great interview with Phil Hawksworth
([https://twitter.com/philhawksworth](https://twitter.com/philhawksworth)) on
using isomorphic javascript in the JAMstack in production for huge performance
gains.

